

Wal-Mart boosts ecommerce bid against Amazon, drugstore.com - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/10/wal-mart_boosts_ecommerce_efforts_taking_on_amazon_and_drugstorecom.html?ana=from_rss

======
joshOiknine
Good for them. I don't think Wal-Mart is that bad for us. They give us
products we consume for better prices. That is the entire foundation of
capitalism. Don't get me wrong I love amazon and what they do but if Wal-Mart
does better business then they should be the winner. In the end it is all
about who wins.

